# Reformed Literature in Spanish



## Casey

A friend of mine and recent graduate of Mid-America Reformed Seminary has been translating Reformed articles into Spanish. Some articles are from the OPC's _New Horizons_ and some from the _Mid-America Journal of Theology_. I have been putting them up on the web. They may be of interest to you if you come in contact with Spanish-speaking folk who are interested in good literature in their primary tongue.
Literatura Reformada​


----------



## py3ak

Would your friend be interested in trying his hand at William Guthrie's _The Christian's Great Interest_ or Walter Marshall's _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_?

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Casey

py3ak said:


> Would your friend be interested in trying his hand at William Guthrie's _The Christian's Great Interest_ or Walter Marshall's _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_?
> 
> Thanks for the link.


Welcome. 

I know he is doing some other translating -- some for the professors at the seminary, and I think a book for a Reformed minister in Canada (I don't know the specifics). He likes to translate because, as you're probably aware, Reformed literature is not as readily available in Spanish (he's from Mexico). If you'd like to reach him, try here: [email protected]


----------



## KMK

Is there a Spanish Bible translated from the TR? MT?


----------



## SolaGratia

We might not have much Reformed Literature in Spanish, but we sure do have an excellent translation and Reformed Spanish Bible (By Gods Grace, of course!). And I might add, We dont like to jump around or be suck in by american consumerism because we do not need to and we dont have the money. Most Spanish Churches used the Reina-Valera Bible if not the NASB in Spanish that was translated by Spanish Speaking Reformed Folks. 

Reina-Valera published 1569 and KJV published 1611. 

Here is some info. from Wikipedia on the Reina-Valera;

The Reina-Valera, published in 1569 and nicknamed the Bible of the Bear, was the first complete edition of the Bible in the Spanish language, published in Basel, Switzerland. The facsimile reproduction of this historic text was published by Bible Society (1970 ISBN 84-8083-073-5). Its principal translator was Casiodoro de Reina, an Independent Evangelical[1] but a manuscript found at the Bodleian Library gives further evidence of the fact that the Spanish Bible was a community project[2].
This Bible, as central to the perception of the scriptures by Protestants in Spanish as the King James Version in English, has undergone numerous revisions, the first of which took place in 1602 under the editorial eye of Cipriano de Valera. This edition was printed in Amsterdam. Next was the revision of 1862, followed by revisions in 1909, 1960 and 1995.
Since the 1960 revision was released, there has been much debate among conservative Christian groups which use the Reina-Valera Bible. However, the 1960 revision became the common Bible of many millions of Spanish-speaking Christians around the world. Proof of fact is that almost all Hispanic Fundamentalists use it, despite further attempts to revise it. Also, since the release of the 1995 edition, many Christian have rejected it and reaffirmed their belief in the 1960 revision as the true word of God.
It is important to note that this translation was based on the Hebrew Masoretic Text (Bomberg's Edition, 1525) and the Greek Textus Receptus (Stephanus' Edition, 1550). Also, Reina was aided by the Ferrara Bible, Vetus Latina for the Old Testament and the Latin Edition of Santes Pagnini throughout. The Old Testament was aided by translations of Francisco de Enzinas and Juan Pérez de Pineda as well.


----------



## py3ak

I don't think it's technically correct to call it the Reina-Valera until 1602, when Cipriano de Valera revised Casiodoro de Reina's translation. The 1960 is the most common, and has 1 John 5:7, John 7:53-8:11, etc.


----------



## SolaGratia

Trinitarian Bible Soceity (TBS) is working on the 1909 Reina-Valera,

From their Quarterly Record; http://www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org/site/qr/qr580.pdf

The work on the revision of the
Spanish Bible is being undertaken
on the edition of Reina-Valera
1602 Reformation Bible known as
the Reina-Valera 1909 Bible. It is
being carefully compared with
many other editions of the Reina-
Valera, including that of 1865 and
others of more recent date, and
with the original Hebrew and
Greek texts. A separate article on
the methodology behind the
Spanish Bible Revision Project will
be found on page 18.


----------



## KMK

I bought the Reina-Valera 1960 for my wife and it sounds like its a good one.

Around here (SoCal) it seems the NIV in Spanish is the most popular.

But someone from La Habra would know better than me.


----------



## Guido's Brother

Does anybody know of anything regarding Reformed worship (regulative principle, etc.) in Spanish? I've been looking, but I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Casey

Guido's Brother said:


> Does anybody know of anything regarding Reformed worship (regulative principle, etc.) in Spanish? I've been looking, but I can't seem to find anything.


If there is an article you have in mind that is in English without copyright, I could perhaps ask him to translate it. Would something like this be good in Spanish for your purposes?


----------



## SolaGratia

Could you tell more on what exactly you are looking for (regulative principle?). 

In the meantime here is this:Documento sin título

And Go to Biblioteca.


----------



## R. Scott Clark

Try these links:

Westminster Seminary California clark

rsc


----------



## Guido's Brother

I'm thinking of something like this:

Public Worship and the Reformed Faith, Barry Gritters


I don't agree with all the applications that Gritter makes, but the general direction is on the right track. 

I also have something that I have written that is quite a bit briefer than Gritter.


----------



## SolaGratia

Wes, 

This is what I also found. Document should be attached. It is a document that defends exclusive Psalmody, but it references the regulative principle by Douglas W. Comin, Crown & Covenant Publications


----------



## Guido's Brother

SolaGratia said:


> Wes,
> 
> This is what I also found. Document should be attached. It is a document that defends exclusive Psalmody, but it references the regulative principle by Douglas W. Comin, Crown & Covenant Publications



Thanks for that. However, I'm looking for something develops the Regulative Principle more extensively from the Scriptures while going light on applications, especially ones that are controversial.


----------



## CarlosOliveira

Guido's Brother said:


> SolaGratia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wes,
> 
> This is what I also found. Document should be attached. It is a document that defends exclusive Psalmody, but it references the regulative principle by Douglas W. Comin, Crown & Covenant Publications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. However, I'm looking for something develops the Regulative Principle more extensively from the Scriptures while going light on applications, especially ones that are controversial.
Click to expand...


Try this link

There is some books by Spurgeon, Warfield and et al published by Editorial Clie

And there is Felire's website also.

Blessings!


----------



## Gesetveemet

KMK said:


> Is there a Spanish Bible translated from the TR? MT?



Here is a link to a Spanish Bible that matches the King James.
It might have links to Ruckman sorry. A woman in my old
church used it to read along with us at the diner table and
she said it was reading the same as the A.V.

William 



Spanish Bible of 1865 which is superior to the 1909 
and 1960 Spanish Bibles and matches the KJV and its
Received Text. Genuine leather cover and also leather
edged-lined, beautiful text 

Valera Bible Catalog


----------



## KMK

Gesetveemet said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a Spanish Bible translated from the TR? MT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a Spanish Bible that matches the King James.
> It might have links to Ruckman sorry. A woman in my old
> church used it to read along with us at the diner table and
> she said it was reading the same as the A.V.
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish Bible of 1865 which is superior to the 1909
> and 1960 Spanish Bibles and matches the KJV and its
> Received Text. Genuine leather cover and also leather
> edged-lined, beautiful text
> 
> Valera Bible Catalog
Click to expand...


Thanks, and welcome, Mr. Letus! It looks like it is out of print, but I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## Guido's Brother

CarlosOliveira said:


> Try this link
> 
> There is some books by Spurgeon, Warfield and et al published by Editorial Clie
> 
> And there is Felire's website also.
> 
> Blessings!



Thanks, Carlos.

Hey, do you know a Pastor Kennedy there in Recife?


----------



## CarlosOliveira

Guido's Brother said:


> CarlosOliveira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this link
> 
> There is some books by Spurgeon, Warfield and et al published by Editorial Clie
> 
> And there is Felire's website also.
> 
> Blessings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Carlos.
> 
> Hey, do you know a Pastor Kennedy there in Recife?
Click to expand...


Yes I know him (Rev. Kenneth Wieske). He's pastor of Reformed Church in the Grande Recife.


----------



## Guido's Brother

CarlosOliveira said:


> Yes I know him (Rev. Kenneth Wieske). He's pastor of Reformed Church in the Grande Recife.



If your paths cross soon, please pass on my regards. Ken was one of my classmates in seminary.


----------



## Casey

_Preaching and the History of Salvation: Continuing an Unfinished Discussion_, by Dr. C. Trimp, is now available in Spanish on the website.

This was required reading at MARS, in English of course! The English translation from the Dutch was made by Dr. Kloosterman.


----------



## CarlosOliveira

Guido's Brother said:


> CarlosOliveira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know him (Rev. Kenneth Wieske). He's pastor of Reformed Church in the Grande Recife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your paths cross soon, please pass on my regards. Ken was one of my classmates in seminary.
Click to expand...


No problem. Will do.

Blessings!


----------



## CarlosOliveira

Guido's Brother said:


> Does anybody know of anything regarding Reformed worship (regulative principle, etc.) in Spanish? I've been looking, but I can't seem to find anything.



Wes, I have found some articles on RPW in Spanish in this website. There is the Westminster Standards, Metrified Psalms, Sermons, Historical Documents as well.

Blessings!


----------



## Casey

Now available in Spanish: "Una Declaración Breve y Sencilla de la Fe Reformada."

A translation of B. B. Warfield's "A Brief and Untechnical Statement of the Reformed Faith."


----------



## SolaGratia

Excelente!


----------



## Casey

A sermon on 5:1-20 by Dr. Kloosterman has been added to the site: Misericordia del Pacto Mostrada “Al Otro Lado”

This will be the last update I post here (unless something big is translated!). If you'd like to receive a note in your box when something new has been added, please e-mail [email protected] and ask to receive updates.


----------



## reformedman

Here's a small bookstore. Their physical bookstore contains somewhere in the thousands of reformed-only books, but a large section of it is in spanish.


----------



## KMK

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> A sermon on 5:1-20 by Dr. Kloosterman has been added to the site: Misericordia del Pacto Mostrada “Al Otro Lado”
> 
> This will be the last update I post here (unless something big is translated!). If you'd like to receive a note in your box when something new has been added, please e-mail [email protected] and ask to receive updates.



I have bookmarked the site! (My wife is fluent in Spanish and has witnessing opportunities.)


----------



## PuritanPresbyterian

*Spanish Reformed Materials*

Dear Brethren,

I am one of the primary translators of Reformed and Presbyterian materials on the following site: Presbiteriano Reformado - Introdución We are focusing mainly on 16th and 17th Cent. Reformers and offer on this site unique materials found no where in the world. My team and I are the first to translate the other Westminster Standards (the FCG, DPW, Family Worship, SL&C), the National Covenant, the Sum of Saving Knowledge, and other items of great interest. We offer our material free on the web, only ask for the credit and not to sell that which we have translated. We have ensured that the WCF and the WLC are the original unaltered versions of the 1640's, and reject the American revisions. We are adding to our site often, and many of the items are such that they have never been in Spanish before now. We praise the Lord God that we are blessed with the ability to provide solid, uncompromising Reformed material and that we can translate them from English to Spanish. We hold to Exclusive Psalmody, are against holy-days, uphold the original Westminster Standards, believe in the Divine Right of Presbyterian Church government, maintain the Establishment Principle, proclaim that the Papacy is the Anti-Christ, are Historicist Post-Mil, are Textus Receptus only, and believe that the Word of God is our only rule of faith and practice.

I pray that our web site will provide you with the materials you seek and we will, as the Lord provides us the grace, continue to add much valuable Presbyterian material for the building up of the fledgling Presbyterian Church in the Spanish speaking world. Visit us often for the treasures we will post as the Lord gives us ability.

Yours in Christ,


----------



## Casey

I said I'd post on this thread again when something larger has been translated: 
*Problemas Trascendentales Del Pensamiento Filosófico*, Herman Dooyeweerd​Enjoy!


----------

